
Spain's Prime Minister set to drop siesta to shorten working day by two hours - Jerry2
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/spains-prime-minister-mariano-rajoy-set-to-drop-siesta-to-shorten-working-day-by-two-hours-a6967101.html
======
rcarmo
Back when I worked at a networking reseller, I recall arriving to the office
at 9(ish) in Portugal and having the damnedest time trying to get my Spanish
colleagues on the phone throughout the day - the combination of an hour's
difference and the siesta (compounded by our own lunchtime, which is not as
limited as, say, the British but definitely not as wide-reaching as the
Spaniards') made it nearly impossible to get to them in the afternoons, and of
course we left the office at 5(ish - more like 6)PM.

These days it's not so much of a problem (flexible working hours and e-mail
have made async business communications a reality everywhere), but I think
they get an (undeserved) bad rep by it from a business perspective, which is
why I wouldn't mind seeing this go through.

I do have some reservations about whether it will be culturally acceptable,
though, but the hints I got over the past few years suggested it would depend
a lot on regional habits.

------
joshontheweb
One of my best friends is from Spain. He shared with me that he found siesta
to be a burden more than anything. You cant do anything of substance with that
extra hour at lunch and it prolongs your work day so you get home later. He
made the best of it by working out mid day but Im pretty sure he supports this
move.

------
glasz
"bring the country into line with its European counterparts" \-- and that's
the agenda. everywhere. no matter if it makes sense or not. our spanish
fellows should collectively decide on this one and not get fucked over once
again.

stupid asshole pm, i'm telling you.

